# JL W7 13.5



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade to this sub. I found one on Craigslist for $499 with a Soundwedge Box (JL) and a custom ported box. The owner says it is one year old (which probably makes it two years old).

Based on the pricing out there this sounds like a good deal but I can't figure out how I would qualify a sub like this when I look at it. How will I know if it is in good shape? 

I may be getting a deal here or I may be walking into an unfortunate situation!

Should I do it?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

michaelkingdom said:


> I'm looking to upgrade to this sub. I found one on Craigslist for $499 with a Soundwedge Box (JL) and a custom ported box. The owner says it is one year old (which probably makes it two years old).
> 
> Based on the pricing out there this sounds like a good deal but I can't figure out how I would qualify a sub like this when I look at it. How will I know if it is in good shape?
> 
> ...


Check the spider to make sure there's no rips or tears and press down in the very CENTER of the sub. When you press down, make sure you don't hear any crunching noises. If you do, it maybe blown.

Make sure he can play it for you.


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

If it is 2 years old, how long does a sub last, even a flagship sub like the w7?

Okay, so help me create a test:

1. Press down on center and listen for cracks

2. Check the spider for cracks

3. Listen to it!

4. ?

5. ?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

michaelkingdom said:


> If it is 2 years old, how long does a sub last, even a flagship sub like the w7?
> 
> Okay, so help me create a test:
> 
> ...


If used within it's limits, there's no reason a sub shouldn't last for 10 or more years and that's being easy. It would take an immense amount of stupidity to **** up a w7.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

Nice sub, I'm contemplating on purchasing one myself...just in the 10" version.
Also, it would help to have wiring run in your own vehicle to test the sub when meeting the seller.


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

Craigslist...

Met in the parking lot of a Panera. I listened, looked at the drum, the spider. Everything looks really clean. I put it into my car which has only a 500RMS sub amp and the W7 was slamming.

I got a custom built ported box tuned to 32hZ for SPL / the JL Sound Wedge for SQ and the 13W7. Everything is in really good shape. I looked inside the Sound Wedge box and there is a manufacture date of April 2009 so I am guessing the whole package is just over a year!

So I figure:

Sub + Sealed Box ($800) + Custom Box ($200ish) = 1K

I paid $499!

I'm happy


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

michaelkingdom said:


> Craigslist...
> 
> Met in the parking lot of a Panera. I listened, looked at the drum, the spider. Everything looks really clean. I put it into my car which has only a 500RMS sub amp and the W7 was slamming.
> 
> ...


Yep.

You won.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice score and your happy. Good times.


----------

